# 1972 Vw Bug 1303 Aircooler



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there!

My name is Morten, and i come from Norway.
Me and my friends are building a car just for fun and wanna make one, that is not like everyone elses. 
So first of all i just post a huge amount of pictures so far from what we have done. 
I`ll update the post when we are continue building the audio. I`m now waiting for Joakim Skovlund wich also have a post here from a BMW.

Soooo.... Here we go with loads of pictures. 

Sorry about my miss-spellings, but dont mind it  


1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1

2

3

4

5

6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1









A hood that he made a couple of years ago:
2








3








4








5









Back to my bug: 
6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

This looks amazing! Great work. I would be happy to discuss sponsorship from VIBE audio in Norway. It would be a cool idea to match the install with VIBE black death products: http://www.vibeaudio.co.uk/car/blackdeath-pro-speakers/

Pm or email me direct - I'm also a big VW aircooled fan


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8









There we go with the start of the project. 

We also started of with some audio building, but we changed our minds and start all over. 

More pics to come when we continue.

About the engine there is a slightly tuned 1600 at the moment, but we`ll change the engine in 2013. 

We are about 50% done with the paint job. 
Cheers!


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Splitty said:


> This looks amazing! Great work. I would be happy to discuss sponsorship from VIBE audio in Norway. It would be a cool idea to match the install with VIBE black death products: BlackDeath Pro Speakers | VIBE Audio
> 
> Pm or email me direct - I'm also a big VW aircooled fan


I`ll keep that in mind  

Tvm


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that paint is intense! Amazing work! It's crazy to see how different Supers are from early beetles. Look forward to the audio install.

BTW, what is the car in the background? Kinda looks like a '54 Chevy but different. Early Volvo?


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

That is a Volvo Amazon


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

CRAZY MAD SKILLZ!!!!! Nice girl too  

Kelvin


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Tnx. We should be able to start the audio part soon. Just waiting for my friend to get me the last updates from the sponsor. If not i have to choose another brand


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, so now we got a plan with the audio install. There has been some major changes, but it is gonna be ****ing insane. The work will now carry on from next week we hope. Stay with us pps! Enjoy the Sunday.

The car also got an FB page if any wanna follow up there also 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Some more pictures about what has happend.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, we know that her right eye is out of line and will be fixed. Talked to the audio guy yesterday, and my gear will come next week.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Got me some gear a couple of days ago.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Wondring why a S.I.C.K build like this has'nt gotten more attation then a few comments!
THIS IS INSANE AIRBRUSHING! 

Love those B2 woofers! Looks AWSOME!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just watching. only so many comments can be made about airbrushing which don't get me wrong is great but only so much. 

what is b2?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

holy **** this is great. please keep posting your progress pictures! and please make the audio system worth being in this car, not just a hundred zpeakers packed into the smallest place... design it to sound good please!!!


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

MTopper said:


> I'm just watching. only so many comments can be made about airbrushing which don't get me wrong is great but only so much.
> 
> what is b2?


Its a brand from Europe/Scandinavia.
B² audio Better Bass


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

req said:


> holy **** this is great. please keep posting your progress pictures! and please make the audio system worth being in this car, not just a hundred zpeakers packed into the smallest place... design it to sound good please!!!


The guy's got 4 sets of components going into a bug. Looks like it's going to be a tiny car packed with speakers to me.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

I`m gonna use 4 sets at the moment while waiting for the midbasses to come on the market laters this year. For now my plans are 2 sets in the dash and 2 in each door. B2 was founded in 2008 in Danmark and done very good around in Europe.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet paint job, but its too bad the stereo couldnt have been top notch too :'(


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Well.... What you want?


----------

